# Unconventional songs for acoustic



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just wondering what songs you play on acoustic that aren't generally known as acoustic songs. I'd like to learn some new songs for acoustic but want to get away from those songs that everyone plays on acoustic guitar.
So what are some of the craziest adaptation to acoustic you have attempted.


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

I love the Lost Dakotas' acoustic version of Back in Black. Might offend the AC-DC purists though.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

I like to play allot off 70s - 80s rock and tweak it for Acoustic. I love doing Guns N Roses, Def Leppard, AC/DC, Journey etc. Hysteria and Sweet Child O Mine is fun. November Rain is a fun one with the piano lead played on the guitar.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

This guy is inspiring. It would be sweet to pick up the acoustic and play like that.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I do "Brain Damage", inspired by the acoustic version found on the DVD "Classic Albums: Pink Floyd - The Making of Dark Side of the Moon" and "Superman's Song" by the Crash Test Dummies - it's an acoustic song, but originally done with piano and cello. I also do acoustic instrumental versions of "Whiter Shade of Pale" and "Only You" (Yazoo). I've also been working on "Cantina Band" which is a hit with the geeks.

Edit: Also "The Old Apartment" (BNL) with a fingerstyle accompaniment.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Those are all some great songs. I remember learning superman song when it first came out. I gotta go look that one up again.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I do "Brain Damage", inspired by the acoustic version found on the DVD "Classic Albums: Pink Floyd - The Making of Dark Side of the Moon" and "Superman's Song" by the Crash Test Dummies - it's an acoustic song, but originally done with piano and cello. I also do acoustic instrumental versions of "Whiter Shade of Pale" and "Only You" (Yazoo). I've also been working on "Cantina Band" which is a hit with the geeks.
> 
> Edit: Also "The Old Apartment" (BNL) with a fingerstyle accompaniment.


I do Brain Damage as well. Thats a great acoustic song much like some others by PF that I do. Pigs on the wing, Wish you were here.
I wouldn't call Brain Damage unconventional for acoustic.
I'd like to hear Whiter shade of pale done on acoustic.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I like playing this:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I do Brain Damage as well. Thats a great acoustic song much like some others by PF that I do. Pigs on the wind, Wish you were here.
> I wouldn't call Brain Damage unconventional for acoustic.
> I'd like to hear Whiter shade of pale done on acoustic.


 Yeah, I don't think of Brain Damage as a stretch for acoustic, but the people who are at the open mics I go to seem to think it is.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Yeah, I don't think of Brain Damage as a stretch for acoustic, but the people who are at the open mics I go to seem to think it is.


One PF song I think would translate very well to acoustic is "Time". I've not heard it done acoustically.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It would not be uncommon to hear War Pigs and/or Paranoid at an acoustic jam I attend. And Immigrant Song, if anyone has the pipes.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> It would not be uncommon to hear War Pigs and/or Paranoid at an acoustic jam I attend. And Immigrant Song, if anyone has the pipes.


But would be uncommon for me to hear them. Interesting choices. These are the types of songs I'm interested in hearing acoustically.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> It would not be uncommon to hear War Pigs and/or Paranoid at an acoustic jam I attend. And Immigrant Song, if anyone has the pipes.


That is the kind of Jam I want to participate in.

Here where I live the only jams are at firehalls and it is all bluegrass and country stuff. Don't get me wrong I respect all music from every genre but at the end of the day you still gotta be passionate about what you play.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't tried figuring it out yet but I always thought "You Gotta Be" by Des'ree would work well as an acoustic guitar song.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I recently learned Interstate Love Song by Stone Temple Pilots on electric, but love playing it acoustically.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

shoretyus said:


>


Loved that album!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Coat Tails of a Deadman - Tom Waits and Primus


----------



## brohymn2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Heard a read good cover of the number the beast by iron maoden done 100 percent acoustic yesterday on satellite radio 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll often do Money for Nothing and Sultans of Swing acoustic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What no Chuck Berry? No Particular Place To Go, You Never Can Tell.

Radar Love.

Dazed & Confused.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wind Cries Mary


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

"Plush" by STP. Also agree with "Interstate Love Song" as mentioned a few threads back.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> One PF song I think would translate very well to acoustic is "Time". I've not heard it done acoustically.


I've played and sung this acoustically. You just need to ad lib a different intro.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Swervin55 said:


> "Plush" by STP. Also agree with "Interstate Love Song" as mentioned a few threads back.


I wouldn't consider doing Plush acoustically to be unconventional as they have done it themselves.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Want a challenging one ?
I always wanted to adapt this J.S. Bach Prelude to electric, with some gain. Now That I have discovered this version, I might go for it.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

The civil wars cover of Billie Jean


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This might not be the first that comes to mind but I think love it. I'd have to practice the solo bits but it's Steve Stevens after all! 

[video]


----------

